# Looking for pork breakfast sausage recipe



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

I want to make my own pork breakfast sausage. Will you share your recipe? ( no maple syrup flavor, please!)
Thanks!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

www.google.com


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Moby76065 said:


> www.google.com


Thanks..was hoping for a "tried and true" recipe before I resort to a random one online.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Since you're a new member, let me make explicit what Moby insinuated. Use your search engine of choice for stuff like this. I don't go to a mechanic to ask how to set the clock in my car. That's a complete waste of both his and my time.

Likewise, I don't post a question on here without doing some research of my own. If I did, I should (rightly!) expect some backlash in the form of sassy replies and curt responses.

So, welcome to the group! Now go do your due diligence!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Gardnergirl58 said:


> Thanks..was hoping for a "tried and true" recipe before I resort to a random one online.


That's what reviews are for...


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I certainly didn't intend to waste anyone's time.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Gardnergirl58 said:


> I want to make my own pork breakfast sausage. Will you share your recipe? ( no maple syrup flavor, please!)
> Thanks!


Will you share your recipe... this is in the Recipe Share section. I just posted a few days ago asking for tried and true almond flour recipes. Some wonderful members of the forum came through with some for me. 
Instead of telling any of you to google the definition of forum, here it is:
fo·rum/ˈfôrəm/
noun

a place, meeting, or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.

Not the place where everyone says 'go look somewhere else'...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

No maple.... 
do you like it with Sage?

How about spicy? I love crushed red pepper mixed in with mine.


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

LincTex said:


> No maple....
> do you like it with Sage?
> 
> How about spicy? I love crushed red pepper mixed in with mine.


Thanks....love sage, love spicy! I have tried several recipes I've found and just haven't found "the" one yet! Have played on my own but apparently I wasn't intended to be a sausage maker!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the spices offered by Con Yeager.
http://www.conyeagerspice.com/packaged-seasonings/
http://www.conyeagerspice.com/country-style-sausage-seasoning/ <<< Mrs. ZZ isn't here right now to confirm but I believe this is the one we use most often.

A couple things I've found:
- Do not make your sausage too lean or it'll be really dry. We use about 20% fat.
- If you're making in bulk and going to freeze and have a choice, freeze the pork without the spices and add them after you defrost and are about to cook. The salts in the spices can also make your sausage more dry when frozen.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll have to agree that salt (too little or too much) and whether it's added at the right time (or not) *really* changes the outcome a lot.

You could try several batches and only change salting amount & time .... and they'll all taste different.


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

ZoomZoom said:


> I'm a big fan of the spices offered by Con Yeager.
> http://www.conyeagerspice.com/packaged-seasonings/
> http://www.conyeagerspice.com/country-style-sausage-seasoning/ <<< Mrs. ZZ isn't here right now to confirm but I believe this is the one we use most often.
> 
> ...


Dryness has been a major problem...we have a couple of pigs and I want to can/ freeze a fair amount of sausage. I think I will follow your advice and freeze and can the ground pork without spices...which will also allow me to experiment further with the spicing. I also realize I haven't used enough fat. Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

LincTex said:


> I'll have to agree that salt (too little or too much) and whether it's added at the right time (or not) *really* changes the outcome a lot.
> 
> You could try several batches and only change salting amount & time .... and they'll all taste different.


Great advice! I will do just that! Thank you for taking time to share your experience!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*My recipie*



Gardnergirl58 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I certainly didn't intend to waste anyone's time.


1 pound of fresh ground pork, dash of thyme, sage plenty of fresh ground black pepper, a few flakes of red pepper if so desired,1 tbsp. of salt, more can be added at the table and the trick to make them moist is half of a teaspoon of baking soda diluted in water with the salt. I also make them with maple syrup to give them that special flavor or honey or brown sugar. You can use your food processor to mix it then fry a tablespoon or so and try for salt and spiciness ,I make the patties in a sheet pan or links with a sausage/jerky maker freeze them and bag them in a freezer bag, they go like hot cakes in my house ,healthy low in salt and no chemicals.
Enjoy.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

We just made sausage from our pig. We did a spicy Italian, bratwurst, pork and apple and something-something summer truffle. The last one was an off the cuff that my husband did and since I don't like truffles, I don't care much what it is haha


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the recepie my wife uses:

http://www.davita.com/recipes/breakfast-and-brunch/homemade-pan-sausage/r/6421

Because of some health issues, I need to watch my sodium and nitrate intake and with fresh ground pork from the butcher, this has none (some packaged ground pork has sodium and nitrates added).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd love to substitute a little olive oil instead of pig fat to see what the results are!


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Home made breakfast sausage*



LincTex said:


> I'd love to substitute a little olive oil instead of pig fat to see what the results are!


The result will be BLEEECH!

Pork fat equals FLAVOR!

This works well for me.
*Ingredients*

2 pounds of ground Boston Butt, finely ground
1 tablespoon Kosher Salt or Sea Salt
2 teaspoons ground black pepper
2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh sage leaves or 1 teaspoon of dried ground sage
1 teaspoon dried fennel, crushed
1 teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon dried rosemary leaves
1 teaspoon fresh thyme or ½ teaspoon dried thyme leaves
Optional: A dash of cayenne pepper and cloves (about ⅛ tsp of each)

*Instructions*

Grind meat with the finest blade of the grinder (if grinding yourself*).
Combine ground pork with other ingredients and mix well.
Form in to 16 one-inch patties.
Store in the fridge or freezer until ready to use.
To cook: Heat in skillet over medium heat for 5-7 minutes per side until cooked through.

* If you have a friendly butcher he will grind a boneless pork butt for you.

*ENJOY!*


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for all your advice and recipe sharing! Some good ideas here....lots of new things to try!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tortminder said:


> Pork fat equals FLAVOR!
> This works well for me.
> *Ingredients*
> *ENJOY!*


LOL.....

http://wellnessmama.com/17740/homemade-breakfast-sausage/


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gardnergirl58 said:


> Thanks..was hoping for a "tried and true" recipe before I resort to a random one online.


Sorry I just saw this. I get tons of recipes off the internet.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Moby76065 said:


> Sorry I just saw this. I get tons of recipes off the internet.


Quick sidetrack--My favorite searches are the ones that lead me to a couple of good blogs that have a treasure trove of info I haven't found anywhere else.  And Project Gutenburg, I can get lost reading old books online, they have cool old cookbooks there also...


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

When we butcher, we make 8 or more different kinds of sausage.
Sorry, I don't know measurements for the first two. I just do it. But we also fry one thin, quick patty and check it so we can adjust if needed before we patty or stuff in casings and freeze it. I've never canned any sausage. We paper wrap and freeze it all.

Spicy: cut the meat in about 1" cubes, add salt, black pepper, cayenne pepper, & mustard seed. Mix it all well then grind. This one usually just gives a kick of spice after you swallow. I added white pepper to some of it this year, and it is actually HOT as soon as you bite into it.

Mustard: boil chopped onions the night before, strain them and just save the juice. To the cubes of meat add: onion juice, yellow mustard, salt & pepper. This one tastes great. But sometimes it tries to fall apart if you try to fry it too fast if patties. You have to fry it on medium heat so it stays together. Works great in links.

We buy LEM seasonings. They have packages to do 5 lbs or 25lb at a time. We love their kielbasa, Cajun, breakfast, & hot breakfast, and use them as the directions say. I don't care for their brat flavor, but others in the family do. I don't mind it if we use 8 lbs of meat for the 5 lb season packet.

We also smoke some of our links before we wrap and freeze. For example: Kielbasa is awesome as it is, but smoke it with oak smoke at 150 degrees for 2 hours, and it takes on another awesome flavor. 

As we're de-boning meat for sausage, we add the bones to 4 big kettles and have them, the heads, the kidneys, hearts, tongues, & livers cooking all day. (The hearts, tongues, & kidneys get eaten throughout the day by everyone) 

We make about 100 lbs of goetta when we butcher. We've always used the recipe that is on the pinoat package, with one exception. Instead of water, we use water from cooking the bones all day.

to make our liver sausage, we use the meat that has been cooking off of the bones all day. We strain it, sift through it to get all bones out, then add salt pepper, onions, and quite a bit of liver, but not all of it. grind it all up.

An extra great thing about the goetta and liver sausage is that it is all precooked. You can, and I usually do, fry it. But if you're in a hurry, you can just microwave it to warm it up, and eat it.


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff47041, your recipes sound amazing! I think I will try them ALL! Thank you for sharing your experience!!!!!!


----------



## Gardnergirl58 (Jan 22, 2015)

Lake Windsong said:


> Quick sidetrack--My favorite searches are the ones that lead me to a couple of good blogs that have a treasure trove of info I haven't found anywhere else.


I love that, too! Like wandering in a giant library, not knowing what you'll find, but knowing you'll find something great!


----------

